# Conshohocken, PA - Bear 8 mos Blk M



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*www.PetHarbor.com pet:MNTG.A207289*

*BEAR - ID#A207289*

My name is BEAR.

I am a male, black Purebred German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 8 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Apr 20, 2011.










This information is 1 hour old.
Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County SPCA - Conshohocken Facility & Executive Offices at (610) 825-0111
Ask for information about animal ID number A207289


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello-o-o handsome! Gorgeous boy, and I like those ears!
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anja1Blue said:


> Hello-o-o handsome! Gorgeous boy, and I like those ears!


NO Kidding! Wowser!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh no! He's gorgeous!!! :wub:

Mont Co SPCA isn't rescue friendly from what I know.

I cannot have 3 dogs. I cannot have 3 dogs. I cannot have 3 dogs.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Well........ SO awesome!!!!!! I just love oh love them BGSD's....... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Wowza he's handsome!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh man, only if I lived closer, I could walk hubby there and make him fall in love with that face!!!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I really, really, really love the SB. He reminds me of Ace when he was younger... I hope he's not there long...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous, good thing I'm not closer


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Oh no! He's gorgeous!!! :wub:
> 
> Mont Co SPCA isn't rescue friendly from what I know.
> 
> I cannot have 3 dogs. I cannot have 3 dogs. I cannot have 3 dogs.


Says who?

Go get him Jamie!

You can always foster him


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh is he amazing!

He looks just like my Whitman....


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

oh my gosh ... so gorgeous. I love BGSDs. I'm sure I could convince the apartment complex I'm moving into that he's a black lab/husky mix ... right?


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

gsdraven said:


> Oh no! He's gorgeous!!! :wub:
> *Mont Co SPCA isn't rescue friendly from what I know.*





LaRen616 said:


> Says who?
> 
> 
> This has also been our experience in recent years - although this location was very rescue friendly for a long time and another Montco SPCA location continues to be (in addition to being GSD savvy). Six or more years ago, a large number of the dogs SASRA pulled came from the SPCA branch where this handsome guy is being held. They were terrific to work with. This particular shelter no longer contacts rescue and was very difficult to work with when we last tried to evaluate and pull a dog.
> ...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Talked with a couple of people today who had either seen or called about this guy. Shelter says he is cage aggressive which probably means he is showing some barrier frustration which isn't uncommon with GSDs in the shelter. 

This isn't a high kill shelter and they won't take rescue help so I am going to move this to non-urgent. There are also apparently several GSDs at the Perkiomenville branch of this shelter which states that they are rescue friendly.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Can whoever saw this dog give more details I have a friend that does GSD rescue with me that just lost her black gsd She has experience with the breed and will take to training etc She has another older dog and grandkids that visit She also takes her dogs everywhere I would like more info Then we could ride up and see him if it looks like he may work for them She would adopt directly from shelter. Any help?? Thanks


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

he's not on their site anymore-hope he got a good home


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Im gonna ask the head of the house hold about adopting this one.....Ive always wanted a black gsd. We lost ours to old age last year and wanting something above puppy age. Cross your fingers


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:bump: 
Either he's back or he never left. Poor guy is way too handsome to be stuck there.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Says he's been at the Shelter since June 16th - would imply he was returned? I hate when that happens - has to have an effect on the dog. 
Such a lovely young fellow.......
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous boy! Hope someone saves him.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> :bump:
> Either he's back or he never left. Poor guy is way too handsome to be stuck there.


You up for another foster/adoptie yet Jamie?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> You up for another foster/adoptie yet Jamie?


:nono: You are an instigator! I am not up for adopting and I don't think this shelter will work with us to foster.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> :nono: You are an instigator! I am not up for adopting and I don't think this shelter will work with us to foster.


Awww.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Has anybody gone to see him and do an evaluation?

Miss my solid Black girl..... heck miss them all


----------

